# What happened to Audi in BTCS??



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Old Car that burned















Audi had a good year going in the Belgian Touring Car Championship.
They uptated their car (I think, my Dutch isnt that good) for the 12 Hours of Spa, the season highlight. The car caught fire on the warm uplap and burned to a crisp.
















It was an Audi





















!!!!!!








They mist the rest of the season. They returned on the 15th of October for the last round of the championship with a brand new car!








Shiny new B7 A4 Silhouette!








New Car!








But had a very difficult time. Didn't qualify or race. I think it was an engine problem (again my Dutch isnt that good)
Does anyone have anymore info?
Is Audi goning to race in the BTCS in 2007. I am sure they will as they just built a new car!


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: What happened to Audi in BTCS?? (lappies)*

So why did the car burn?
Does anyone know if this team has a website? It is Dubios Racing who runs the car.


----------

